# Wind River Backpacking/Fishing and Flyfishing Taylor River in Colorado (Video and Pictures)



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

In July, I went backpacking and fishing in the Wind River Range of Wyoming. I started at the Scab Creek Trailhead and I hiked around 15 miles into Bonneville Basin. I had great fishing for Brookies and rainbows in the winds with great scenery. The brookies were caught on gold panther martin spinners, safety clip spoons, and silver and black husky jerks.

Unfortunately, I took a fall on my 3rd day of the trip, so I had to cancel my original plan for 2 more week long backpacking trips in the Wind River Range. My back and shoulder were really sore after the fall, but I am fine now. The fall also made me too sore to flyfish during my hike. Therefore, I took the opportunity to drive through the Utah's High Uintas that I always wanted to see and then I spent a week in Gunnison Colorado, taking it easy by whitewater kayaking and flyfishing the Taylor River for great Brown and rainbow trout fishing. Poor me 

Here is a video of the whole trip. For those who just want to see the fishing, it's 6.11-9.58 in Bonneville Basin and 16.18-18.20 for flyfishing the Taylor River.





Here is one of the Tobacco Lakes around 4 miles in:

This is a cool shot of a cabin that I found when I was hiking an off-trail shortcut. It was an awesome surprise to find this cabin and another one. Obviously, someone picked a perfect spot with a spectacular view.

The first two days were decent weather. The following are pictures I took from my base camp for 3-4 nights in Bonneville Basin:




Here is a short video clip of where I flip on my kayak on the Taylor River. It's also in the above video, but here, you can hear the audio without the music. I found it ironic that I flipped when I was on a guided tour in order to "play it safe" this year. It's ironic since I ran a much larger stretch of the river (including this one), 4 years ago without a guide and I did not flip. 4 year ago, I choose to forgo the 70 dollar guided tour in order to save money. Instead, I rented a 20 dollar leaking kayak from a gas station and a guy drew me a "map" on a piece of paper, He told me: "you'll have no problem finding the take-out". However, I missed the take-out and I ended up paddling through miles of private river (accidentally) until I reached a point where the forest service put up a sign saying: "Do not paddle beyond this point. Dangerous water and low bridge" and the land owner put up signs on both sides of the river saying: "No portaging. Private Property.....violators will be prosecuted". Initially, I was going to try it......but last minute I saw the waterfall, which was immediately followed by a low bridge. Therefore, I got out at the last minute and I ran for the road. The land owner say me and he had his dogs chase me as I dragged a 55 pound kayak, gear, and a pump the gast station owner gave me b/c he knew the kayak had a little leak. A guy passing by saw me being chased by the dogs and he says: "Hey kid......jump in" and I jump in the bed of his pick-up truck with the kayak. He said: "Normally, I'm the one who calls the cops on people like you. My job is to watch the properties of a number of absentee land owners in the area for the hunters and fisherman who sometimes trespass.......but I just felt so bad for you....seeing you drag all of that stuff while being chased by dogs". It's one of those moments that are not fun in the moment, but you laugh about it years later when you think about it !












[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. Personally, I've only backpacked out west in Montana but these visuals look just as awe inspiring. As much as I like the pics I enjoyed your story even more. Thanks for sharing as it has persuaded me to talk with, maybe even get to plan with, my wife about our next trip out west.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

Chinookhead said:


> In July, I went backpacking and fishing in the Wind River Range of Wyoming. I started at the Scab Creek Trailhead and I hiked around 15 miles into Bonneville Basin. I had great fishing for Brookies and rainbows in the winds with great scenery. The brookies were caught on gold panther martin spinners, safety clip spoons, and silver and black husky jerks.
> 
> Unfortunately, I took a fall on my 3rd day of the trip, so I had to cancel my original plan for 2 more week long backpacking trips in the Wind River Range. My back and shoulder were really sore after the fall, but I am fine now. The fall also made me too sore to flyfish during my hike. Therefore, I took the opportunity to drive through the Utah's High Uintas that I always wanted to see and then I spent a week in Gunnison Colorado, taking it easy by whitewater kayaking and flyfishing the Taylor River for great Brown and rainbow trout fishing. Poor me
> 
> ...


Quick question. When you went kayaking this year did you use your own kayak or was it supplied by the guide?


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

nyal said:


> Quick question. When you went kayaking this year did you use your own kayak or was it supplied by the guide?


The "Ducky" (inflatable kayak) was provided by the outfitter. All 3 outfitters I know of in the area, provide the kayak, splash top, and wet suit (a farmer John neoprene suit) for no additional charge. However, I brought my own drytop (has sealed neck and wrist gaskets), instead of using their splash top. I only have a 14 foot Jackson SOT kayak which is obviously not suitable for this type of whitewater. They also do trips with hard sided whitewater kayaks, but those take a lot more skill.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks. I'm thinking of purchasing an inflatable kayak but am concerned about their durability. The one in your video seemed to be holding up pretty well in waters more treacherous than I plan to be on. Not ribbing you at all with this next question I know you tipped but overall was it stable enough for less turbulent waters, easy or difficult to maneuver compared to a hard shell kayak?


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

nyal said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking of purchasing an inflatable kayak but am concerned about their durability. The one in your video seemed to be holding up pretty well in waters more treacherous than I plan to be on. Not ribbing you at all with this next question I know you tipped but overall was it stable enough for less turbulent waters, easy or difficult to maneuver compared to a hard shell kayak?


This is an inflatable whitewater kayak (Nicknamed "Duckies"). They're made for scraping up against rocks and made out of the same plastic as the whitewater rafts. They're actually tougher than most hard sided kayaks and they are perfect for Class 2-to low 4 whitewater. They maneuver good enough in moving water, but they're pretty miserable in flat water (lakes etc) when compared to hard sided kayaks. If portability and/or whitewater are primary concerns, then they are great. However, on flat water, they don't track well (most don't have a keel) and the bendiness works against you in tracking and the high soft sides can work against you in wind (like sails). There are some hybrid inflatable kayaks.......that address the tracking issues somewhat by adding a hard bow and stern with a hard keel. Also, "duckies" are very stable and you will have no issues with stability rivers and ponds and Michigan rivers. However, for high class 4-5 (the Taylor has brief class 4), you need something more maneuverable like a hard sided "play" kayak (those short ones) to maneuver well in tight spots and super strong currents. Also, I'd say that in small waters and/or if you are not travelling far, and if you are just lazily floating down a river, inflatables are fine. However, I like hard sided kayaks for fishing (unless it is in whitewater), since I tend to try to cover a lot of water in most places that I fish. I hope that helped!


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Chinookhead said:


> This is an inflatable whitewater kayak (Nicknamed "Duckies"). They're made for scraping up against rocks and made out of the same plastic as the whitewater rafts. They're actually tougher than most hard sided kayaks and they are perfect for Class 2-to low 4 whitewater. They maneuver good enough in moving water, but they're pretty miserable in flat water (lakes etc) when compared to hard sided kayaks. If portability and/or whitewater are primary concerns, then they are great. However, on flat water, they don't track well (most don't have a keel) and the bendiness works against you in tracking and the high soft sides can work against you in wind (like sails). There are some hybrid inflatable kayaks.......that address the tracking issues somewhat by adding a hard bow and stern with a hard keel. Also, "duckies" are very stable and you will have no issues with stability rivers and ponds and Michigan rivers. However, for high class 4-5 (the Taylor has brief class 4), you need something more maneuverable like a hard sided "play" kayak (those short ones) to maneuver well in tight spots and super strong currents. Also, I'd say that in small waters and/or if you are not travelling far, and if you are just lazily floating down a river, inflatables are fine. However, I like hard sided kayaks for fishing (unless it is in whitewater), since I tend to try to cover a lot of water in most places that I fish. I hope that helped!


Just to be clear.....when I wrote "flat water"....I should have written "non-flowing" water (ponds, lakes etc.)


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

Chinookhead said:


> This is an inflatable whitewater kayak (Nicknamed "Duckies"). They're made for scraping up against rocks and made out of the same plastic as the whitewater rafts. They're actually tougher than most hard sided kayaks and they are perfect for Class 2-to low 4 whitewater. They maneuver good enough in moving water, but they're pretty miserable in flat water (lakes etc) when compared to hard sided kayaks. If portability and/or whitewater are primary concerns, then they are great. However, on flat water, they don't track well (most don't have a keel) and the bendiness works against you in tracking and the high soft sides can work against you in wind (like sails). There are some hybrid inflatable kayaks.......that address the tracking issues somewhat by adding a hard bow and stern with a hard keel. Also, "duckies" are very stable and you will have no issues with stability rivers and ponds and Michigan rivers. However, for high class 4-5 (the Taylor has brief class 4), you need something more maneuverable like a hard sided "play" kayak (those short ones) to maneuver well in tight spots and super strong currents. Also, I'd say that in small waters and/or if you are not travelling far, and if you are just lazily floating down a river, inflatables are fine. However, I like hard sided kayaks for fishing (unless it is in whitewater), since I tend to try to cover a lot of water in most places that I fish. I hope that helped!


Definitely helpful. Thanks for your thorough input. I'm going to spring for a cheaper inflatable. If nothing else I'll get use out of it when my wife wants to tube the river. Makes sense to me that they don't cut as well as hard sided kayaks now that you've mentioned it but I really like the idea of how portable it will be.


----------



## dsmith1427 (Dec 14, 2011)

Great story and video. Thanks for sharing.


----------

